# Got My Black Tjet Boss 302!!



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

The Black Boss 302 Tjet arrived Saturday afternoon. Very Nice!!:thumbsup: 

I placed the order on-line on 8/28/04. Seems like RC2 shipping is about the same speed as PM's was, maybe a bit quicker! 

Now where is the Bow Tie Brigade?? 


NICK DANGER


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I love these Mustangs, but why can't they get those Boss stripes lined up right???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still waiting. Good question hefer, would have thought they'd have adjusted the alignment one way or another to get it trued in by now. Guess it's something we can live with.  rr


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm a Mustang fan too. I need one of those JL club Mustangs. I have the yellow & black LL Boss 302. It's pretty decent.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Nick were all jealous and chomping at the bit. Can I come over and play?


GOOSE CHICKEN �


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Yeah, I can live with the stripe. That black Boss looks down right MEAN in person! THANKS GUYS, YA DID GOOD!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still waiting! Anyone get their NewsFlash 41 yet? Only thing I saw regarding slots was a pic of the LF Yenko. I thought they were announcing the availability of the black Boss for club members in this one. :freak: Maybe I was just dreaming this.   rr


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

I got the Newsflash #41 last week. The Boss 302 is in there. I find checking the JL Collectors E-Store is better than waiting for the Newsflash. The E-Store is always updated way before the Newsflash gets to me.

NICK DANGER


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Ok....................*

I didn't see the Boss 302/Black slotcar mentioned. However, I did see the Diecast 70's Boss 302 pictured, and what I thought that was interesting was the fact that the stripes were in alignment on the diecast and they can't do that on the slotcar bodies. Hmmmm? Well RC2/PM/JL?  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Slots in the NF*

The Boss Mustang was on the single sheet which had a list of the club cars (diecast and slot) available now. Was hoping there would've been a group shot of the Bowties and MOPARS sets, but I can wait........


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait either. Want a big color pic of the Bowties and MOPARS ! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I ordered mine on 08/29/04, and nothing yet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That was the same day I ordered mine. Maybe soon.  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Aahhh....it arrived..:roll:..the black Boss302 ,

The wife worked late tonight and said she was bringing home something special--I thought I was getting Chinese Food, but got American Muscle instead! She had them shipped to her work instead of home...Cheeky lass! 
I added the Magnum 500 style wheels. She's tuned and ready to go.

















I ordered mine on the 28th also, so you guys should see yours any day now.









It's gorgeous :tongue: .

G'nite...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Man those rims really make the car. it looks FANTASTIC...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mine came too! And I have a couple of sets of the RRR Magnums, sorry boss, going to have to use your idea on one of mine as well. It sure dresses that thing up! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Morn'

ParlRNDL--You got that right!
RR, no worries--we're all here to share ideas, right? 
That's why I posted the pic :thumbsup:.
cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Boss, 

well you all know I am a mopar fan but when i look at it , i have to admit its sure looks pretty. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Got mine Friday 09/17/04.


----------

